# maia mailguard start error



## jotawski (Oct 5, 2010)

hi sirs,

when i start maia i got this message

defined(%hash) is deprecated at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.2/Mail/SpamAssassin/Dns.pm line 757.
	(Maybe you should just omit the defined()?)

i have done perl-after-upgrade and portupgrade -f p5-\* already but still this error exists.  any helps and hints are welcome and appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks like that spamassasin module doesn't like perl 5.12.


----------



## jotawski (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks.

But how can  I get rid of this error or overcome it. I am not a perl programmer.


----------



## kpa (Oct 7, 2010)

All the deprecation messages are just warnings, not real errors. Ignore them.


----------

